# Midlet 1.0/2.0 unterstützung?



## Locutus2k (8. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich arbeite mich momentan in JAVA ME ein. 

Mich würde interessieren ob es möglich ist ein Programm zu schreiben, dass SMS verschicken/empfangen kann und evtl etwas mit http umgehen kann. Dabei geht es mir nur darum eine kurze Zeichenkette irgendwie dem Server mitzuteilen und wieder eine zu empfangen. Es ist auch nur asynchrone Kommunikation nötig. Das ganze dann am besten mit MIDlet 1.0, um Geräteunabhängiger zu sein. 

Außerdem wollte ich fragen ob ich mein Programm selber schlafen legen kann? Es muss dabei nicht weiter im Hintergrund laufen, sondern eher als würde ich selber die pauseApp() Methode aufrufen.

Gruss Locu


----------



## Jockel (8. Mai 2007)

Locutus2k hat gesagt.:
			
		

> SMS verschicken/empfangen kann und evtl etwas mit http


Ja / Nein und Ja.


----------



## Locutus2k (10. Mai 2007)

Ok danke, bleibt aber noch die Frage ob ich meine Anwendung selber schlafen legen kann. Außerdem würde mich interessieren ob ich die eigene Rufnummer irgendwie Abfragen kann.


----------



## Jockel (10. Mai 2007)

Meinst du mit Schlafen legen, dass du das Midlet beenden kannst und dann wieder selber aufwecken kannst? Geht tw. mit der Push-Registry. Läuft aber nicht auf allen Geräten und bei vielen brauchst du ein Zertifikat.
Eigene Rufnummer kann man meines Wissens nach nicht herausfinden.


----------



## Locutus2k (10. Mai 2007)

Ne selber aufwecken will ich es garnicht ich will es nur selber schlafen legen. Das Auswecken soll dann durch den Benutzer erfolgen. Es sollte reichen wenn er das MIDlet einfach erneut startet oder?


----------



## NTB (10. Mai 2007)

Eigene Nummer kann man nicht herausfinden. IMEI manchmal. Dazu hab ich in den Codeschnipseln kürzlich einen Beitrag geschrieben.

Das Schlafenlegen kann ich Dir nicht beantworten.
Vielleicht mal bei www.j2meforum.com fragen.


----------

